# Trunk/truck guns



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Do any of you have a trunk or truck gun? Ive been tossing around the idea of keeping a rifle, whether it be a hunting rifle, or an AR15, locked up in my truck incase a situation ever arises. I notice alot of people do. I just dont know how comfortable I am with leaving a gun unattended...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

No. If I have time to go to my car and retrieve a rifle, I'm just going to get in and leave the area. 

What scenario do you think would require one?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I remember a school shooting a few years back where the teacher/principal ran out to his car, got his gun and held the shooter at bay until the cops got there.

[puts on tin foil hat] And I know we're not supposed to talk about it, but if SHTF, and Im not at home with my guns, having an AR along with my carry gun would make me feel a hell of a lot safer...

Situations like that.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> No. If I have time to go to my car and retrieve a rifle, I'm just going to get in and leave the area.


Or run over them first.:smt023


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

I do keep a rifle in my truck year round , but i never considered it for protection in a civil upriseing or whatever. I keep it in the truck for the four legged vermin that i ocasionally run into in the rural area that i live in.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I, too, keep a rifle...and a pistol...in my truck. So does my wife, in her car.
Nothing is visible. Nothing is particularly easy to reach, either, so no law is broken.
I have had to use my car guns only twice: once when attacked by a really stupid (armed) bozo, and once to dispatch a deer that someone else had hit with his car.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I keep a gun hidden in my car, but not a rifle.

:smt1099


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Try a Keltec 2000 carbine. 
Folds down to 16 Inches long. 
Uses largest capacity Glock or Beretta or sig mags
Costs $300.
I would hate to have a $1000 AR stolen.
Kel-Tec Sub 2000 40SW SIG 226 Grip


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> No. If I have time to go to my car and retrieve a rifle, I'm just going to get in and leave the area.
> 
> What scenario do you think would require one?


Exactly, but what if your wife/child was still in there? And police were not even called yet?


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I would get an AK-47 variant with a folding stock and put it in a tennis racket case. Tennis racket cases are padded and have side pockets you can fit mags in and don't look like a gun case . AK's are cheaper than a AR(cause I do agree that would suck getting a 1000 dollars stolen out of your vehicle) and less maintenance. You can buy an AK clean the hell out of it throw in your truck and forget it.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, AK47 variant is a very good idea or... if you wanted to go even cheaper... an SKS or inexpensive but reliable 12-ga. pump (NEF Pardner, for example). Either of these can be had for @$250 range and give LOTS of bang for the buck! If one is ever stolen... no biggie.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a 20 gauge Remington 870 with a 20" slug barrel and 7 shot magazine. It is basically a pretty decent .58 caliber rifle that shoots really well out to a hundred yards, and I can still shove buckshot into it if the need arises.


----------

